# Aurora Adware bundle hits Instant Messaging



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you *MSN Messenger*!!! Also Note...*AIM* seams to be a target...so I would suspect the rest of the IM clients are not far behind.

Read the nightmare...here...

http://www.vitalsecurity.org/2005/07/aurora-adware-bundle-hits-instant.html


----------

